

Trello Launches Business Class premium plan - sync
https://trello.com/business-class

======
danlec
Nothing to see here, move along ...

These features are still in beta; the linked page is only going to work if
you've applied and the features have been made available to your organization.

The signup for the beta is on Trello's public development board:
<https://trello.com/c/2A9OEGta>

